# BMW holding at 8 speeds, while competitors go higher



## Road&MTN_Biker (Jan 1, 2014)

It seems strange that Audi is sticking with the 6 speed in the A3 when they have gone with 8 in all the other models.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Road&MTN_Biker said:


> It seems strange that Audi is sticking with the 6 speed in the A3 when they have gone with 8 in all the other models.


Maybe it won't fit?


----------

